# Help with gap in BB ends



## TaleSspin (Jan 7, 2013)

Did my first BB ends on a project this last week before the holiday. They measure 24"L4.5"w1.75"h. Did the drawbore doweling and it worked pretty well. One side is tight as can be - hardly a line visibly. The other side gains about a 1/32 gap from the middle to one side. I was wondering what I can do at this point to address that.

That is, in applying finish what do I do? Should I fill it with grain filler, wood filler, or just try to flood some poly in there? Do nothing? My primary concern is liquid getting down there, soaking in to the end grain and eventually checking my table top, or trying to come back out from behind the finish.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I have had similar gaps in the past. The options I have used were to either cut the joint apart and re-cut the pieces to fit, or to cut a groove and insert a contrasting wood, as I did in this project. I liked the look and it appears to be part of the design.

I had a gap on one end between the maple and the main slab. Cut a groove and inserted a small piece of wenge, the dark wood going from top to bottom.









I would not use filler and the finish will shrink as it cures and you will still have a gap.


----------



## TaleSspin (Jan 7, 2013)

Hmm that's a good idea; something I hand't thought of. I just wonder if it'd be more or less work to, as you said, just cut the one joint and re-do it or to do the insert technique to both sides.

Definitely gives me something to ponder over. Going to be traveling a lot in Dec here so won't have time to get back to it for about a month. Great, now this is all I will be thinking of while on vacation!:laughing:


----------

